# canon iron on paper TR-301 compatibility?



## XxninjaxX (Nov 16, 2006)

hi new member over here hehe..
have a question does anyone here know if my canon printer PIXMA iP1000 support the canon iron on paper TR-301 cause i read a few source tt say it does and some say it doesn't. This worries me as i and thinking of trying of using tt for my t-shirt printing .o ya if any one of u all have try the TR301 iron on shirt print can u kindly post a picture of it cause i would like to c for myself the de effects hehe thanks .


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

The main thing you're looking at when considering printers that will give you good results for t-shirts is the ink. As far as I know, no Canon printer supports pigmented ink, which means that the shirts will bleed when washed.

If you're looking at printing a professional product for sale, you should probably look at getting an Epson printer and some variety of professional paper (such as Iron All or Magic Jet). However, if you're just looking to print a few shirts for yourself or friends, I would guess that the paper would probably work with the printer (but I'm only guessing, I can't say for certain).


----------

